# MISC | Last-minute fire sales on high-speed long-distance trains - a viable pricing strategy?



## chornedsnorkack (Mar 13, 2009)

hkskyline said:


> Your can try TRA's website : http://www.railway.gov.tw/en/


Tried it. Schedules are easy to find, prices were not.


----------

